# 08 Glider Babies (suger and squirrels-pics)



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

Its that iime of year..

Here are a few pics of our latest bubs. We have both sugar and squirrel glider young, the squirrel is the one having a bit of a sook. The other pics are of a sugar.

Check out the membrane on the lil squirrel girl (its draped along the side of her belly. You can see that her eyes are still fused aswell.


----------



## Fiona74 (Sep 28, 2008)

So cute. Are they hard to keep? Ie, housing, attention, feeding. Do you hand raise the babies or let the parents do the work?


----------



## LadySnake (Sep 28, 2008)

Awwww! They are adorable! Congrats.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

Mum and dad will be doing the work..

There is alot that goes into keeping them properly, more than I can say here. They are also not allowed in some states.

If you are interested in keeping them, you need to do alot of research. (not on those american websites either, if you follow their keeping methods, you could very well have them taken off you, or end up with them sick or worse)


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Sep 28, 2008)

they are so cute, I'm lucky enough to have both of them species living in our backyard


----------



## shane14 (Sep 28, 2008)

cute love them!!! Wonder if WA will let people have them?


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> they are so cute, I'm lucky enough to have both of them species living in our backyard


 
Thats awesome!! You should put up a nestbox with a camera in it. We do with our captives. They are amazing animals to study.. Our monitor is on top of our bedroom tv, and we end up watching them instead of the telly!


----------



## Fiona74 (Sep 28, 2008)

BlindSnake said:


> Mum and dad will be doing the work..
> 
> There is alot that goes into keeping them properly, more than I can say here. They are also not allowed in some states.
> 
> If you are interested in keeping them, you need to do alot of research. (not on those american websites either, if you follow their keeping methods, you could very well have them taken off you, or end up with them sick or worse)


 No I'm not interested in keeping them (as in I don't have the time, not that I don't like them)and we can't here in NSW anyway. Just wondered if they were high maintenance  thanks.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

shane13 said:


> cute love them!!! Wonder if WA will let people have them?


 

Not sure about sugars, but I dont think so. Squirrels, definatly not.. (sorry)

(unless you are a sanctuary or zoo)


----------



## ClareB (Sep 28, 2008)

They are beautiful! Congratulations.


----------



## darkangel (Sep 28, 2008)

too cute!!!


----------



## Rocket (Sep 28, 2008)

BlindSnake, Big Congratulations!!! For a while I was certain mine had been breeding and that my female Sugar was carrying young in her pouch but not so sure anymore...

What will you be doing with these youngens? Keeping or selling?


----------



## gregcranston (Sep 28, 2008)

They are so cute! I have some sugars, but they are not in breeding pairs. I also volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary that has heaps of both Sugars and Squirrels, they rock!


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

Just checked on the squirrel girl, and one of her eyes is open! The other is just trying to open, but the eyelids havnt parted yet.
We got a couple pics which I will put up as soon as they are on the comp.

Those that keep and breed sugar gliders will spin out at her size, squirrel babies are HUGE in comparison.
Their tails are much longer too, hers is already around 6 inches!


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

Rocket said:


> BlindSnake, Big Congratulations!!! For a while I was certain mine had been breeding and that my female Sugar was carrying young in her pouch but not so sure anymore...
> 
> What will you be doing with these youngens? Keeping or selling?


 
We are sending the suggie male to the curator of a QLD zoo, and will probably keep the squirrel girl, at least until she is fully mature. 

Have you checked all the logs and boxes for babies? It is possible that they have dropped the babies and you dont know it.


----------



## Rocket (Sep 28, 2008)

I did not too long ago and didn't see anything but haven't recently due to the fact i'd like to keep my face the way it is. These two don't seem afraid to lunge at me and rip me apart. 

I will check the box tomorrow.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

gregcranston said:


> They are so cute! I have some sugars, but they are not in breeding pairs. I also volunteer at a wildlife sanctuary that has heaps of both Sugars and Squirrels, they rock!


 
Yep, they are amazing animals!!

We have some that are not paired aswell. The last thing I want is to flood australia (or ourselves) with captive bred gliders.

I have seen some gross stuff regarding the gliders as 'pets' industry in the US and it makes me sick.
The last thing I want to do is help perpetuate that here.

We do very controlled breeding, and will not sell to just anyone.
Alot of our gliders are useed for education, and I prefer to give the bubs to institutions where they will be used for that purpose.


----------



## BlindSnake (Sep 28, 2008)

Rocket said:


> I did not too long ago and didn't see anything but haven't recently due to the fact i'd like to keep my face the way it is. These two don't seem afraid to lunge at me and rip me apart.
> 
> I will check the box tomorrow.


 
Agressive or defensive behavior is a good indicator of babies. (if it is much more than usual)


----------



## J3ss_ (Sep 28, 2008)

gorgeous! Yeh we have a pair of sugar gliders at my work with two babies which we estimate are about 70 days old. They look like exact miniatures of mum and dad! Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## melgalea (Sep 28, 2008)

such a shame we cant have them here in qld. i would def hav some sugar gliders. such stunning little mammals . ur very lucky. 
mel


----------



## frogmancorey56 (Sep 29, 2008)

In qld arewe even allowed any type of possum or not at all up here.
It sux i really want a sugart glider


----------



## KaaTom (Oct 3, 2008)

frogmancorey56 said:


> In qld arewe even allowed any type of possum or not at all up here.
> It sux i really want a sugart glider


 
Nope not at all.... you can care for possums if you have a wildlife licence but thats it.... Its a shame though as they are so cute & im sure they'd make awesome pets


----------

